# Panoptix LiveScope



## guppygill

I was watching videos on YouTube of this, all I can say is “wow”. Costly, but it sure changes the way we use Fishfinders. To them on the video, it’s like fishing in a video game. What’s next? See everything down there live like in a tv?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep, Certainly a game changer, but listing for $1800 is a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## polebender

The LiveScope and Panoptix is without a doubt the most innovative tool that has come along in improving the way we fish!
The regular panoptix P22 will give you the same effect as the LiveScope but without as much detail at half the cost! You can still see the fish and still see them hit your lures! 
You can be on the lookout for good deals on the P22 and other transducers going on sale because of others upgrading to LiveScope! Both definitely worth the money!


----------



## chaunc

Just another toy for the guys that can afford them. If you can, go for it. If not, continue to use what you have that works for you. Price isn’t an issue for the guys that worked to be able to get them. It can be used to make money if that’s what you choose to do with it. I just choose to relax and enjoy mine. Planning for retirement does wonders.


----------



## crappiedude

Friend of mine blew his motor on his boat and decided it was time for a new rig. Of course a new rig means new electronics.
He was a Bird user and decided to got to Garmin Panoptix and it is truly a game changer for.
I fished a day with him and the info was truly amazing and I can see where it's going to help people be more efficient and allow them to cover more water to find more productive areas.
Even though it's a cool unit and has some great new technology I won't be making the switch anytime soon.
I still use my old Gen 1 HDS units and do pretty good with them. If I was starting out new like my friend did or looking for a long, long over do electronics upgrade I would have to have to give it a serious look. I'd almost more be interested in what Low and Bird will be coming out with in the near future because they will surely offer something of their own.


----------



## chaunc

Someone asked about using this unit on Erie to find the perch. I found this video about using it to do so.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Freakin amazing..


----------



## Lundy

I have been using Panoptix since early last spring with the PS22 tranducer and then upgraded to Livescope in July last year. To say I like it would be an extreme understatement.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Gonna have to sell the kids, papa needs a new fishfinder !!


----------



## chaunc

Lundy said:


> I have been using Panoptix since early last spring with the PS22 tranducer and then upgraded to Livescope in July last year. To say I like it would be an extreme understatement.


Kim, have you used it on Erie? Should be outstanding on the reefs. Don’t know about the trolling tho.


----------



## Lundy

I have not used it on Erie yet, I will this coming spring. I used it a bunch this past year fishing the COCC crappie tourneys. It is a tool that provides capabilities in a bunch of different ways that no other sonar, down or side looking can provide.


----------



## die4irish

talked to Garmin and the livescope does not come with a thru hull transducer so a no for us right now


----------



## chaunc

Saw a video where the guide made a swivel bracket that hung on the gunnel right at his drivers seat . PVC pipe with the ducer mounted on it. Think his name is Greg Fenn. Check him out on his you tube channel. If I find it, I’ll post it here for you. Might not need the shoot thru ducer.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I have Humminbird 899si and as much as I love it, I too have been drooling over the live scope. Been watching YouTube channels of guys ice fishing and vertical jigging muskie, walleye, crappie and smallies. It’s truly a magical instrument that really gives you insight on how a fish reacts to your lure. I’ve been focusing on specific fish on the graph this year, stay on the fish and give it the right lure and presentation, it’ll bite. Now if I only had the ultera and a garmin livescope on the bow, Fishing would be to easy. Lol, my 40th is Jan 21st, so if you all wanna pitch in for a nice birthday gift, I’ll gladly gift you all my Humminbird units? Hahahahaha


----------



## chaunc




----------



## crappiedude

I fished with my friend the other day who has Livescope.
It's amazing to see how fish react to your jig. It's also amazing to see just how many fish run up to your jig and don't hit it. It's crazy fun to use it...you have to tell yourself to look up once in a while so you don't run into stuff.
It simply blew us away as to how many crappie we saw out in open water not near cover. There is a learning curve to using it but even that is fun.


----------



## Jarhead

Echoing what Crappiedue and Chaunc wrote and also would like to add since moving from Campbell Ohio 20 years ago to the Carolinas with Santee Cooper lakes one of my favorite spots I got a chance to experience how 10-14ft gators react when by deliberately swimming under the boat and laying on the bottom when you approach a nesting area by accident. He upgraded to the Livescope and it was a scene as close to Jurassic World as you could get. As soon as I can get a video shot sent to me I will try to post it.


----------



## Jarhead

.


----------



## SMark

Do any of you guys that have the livescope do any mapping with it?

I'm currently running a Hook2 trippleshot, and making a lot of use of C-map genesis as I am only really fishing small reservoirs (that aren't mapped) in my Bass Raider. The main drawback with genesis is that I have to upload my logs and wait for a completed map, as well as have to specifically load the map I want to use when I go out (which is finicky sometimes.)

It looks like Garmin's quick draw would be a great upgrade, but I am unsure which model to go with. I've been looking at the Echomap Plus units and the sv units would basicly give me back what I currently have with the ability to add Livescope later. however, Garmin mentions that the Panoptix transducer is a better mapping transducer, so I'm debating on just going with a cv unit and trying to get the Livescope sooner rather than later on.

Does the quick draw update your existing maps, or create new ones?
Do these have to be specifically loaded, and, if so, any problems with multiple maps on a single card?
Will the panoptix transducer allow me to map as quickly as with side view (my top in speed is about 3mph, the less passes I have to make the better)?


----------



## Lundy

The narrow beam of the Panoptix does not seem that it would be good for mapping. I use livescope for my fishing and my other units for mapping


----------



## chaunc

Never thought of using my livescope for mapping. Bought mine to play fishing games with. All that other stuff seems like work to me.


----------



## SMark

Thanks for the replies guys!
It is a bit of work, but I get a kick out of it. 

Garmin's page says:
"If more than 1 sonar device is connected on board, the most capable sonar device will automatically be chosen. The better the quality of transducer used, the more detailed the map content can be. Using Panoptix, you should be able to record about 75 hours on a 2 GB card. Assuming a vessel speed of approximately 10 mph, that’s about 9,000 acres. It is amazing what you can achieve with a Panoptix transducer."
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/543340#overview

The way it's worded makes me think that the Panoptix transducer might be "better quality" and be auto chosen. I almost think I wouldn't use the side scan as much once I get the panoptix.... aside from getting stuff mapped if its needed.


----------



## Fish2Win

Has anyone used it for icefishing yet?? Just wondering what settings worked best for livescope. I've watched every YouTube video but most don't really explain in detail. I haven't had it on the water yet to start playing with it. Thx in advance guys


----------



## chaunc

I want to apologize for a mistake I made regarding my livescope unit. My unit isn’t a livescope. It’s a PS22 ice unit with touchscreen.


----------



## Lundy

chaunc,

I had the PS22 first of last year and switched to Livescope in July. I liked them both but Livescope is MUCH more detailed.


----------



## chaunc

Sure does, Kim. I mistook live vu for live scope when I ordered it. Dangnabit. I still had fun using it today on Mosquito Lake. Was only in ten foot tho. Only had to drill two holes and the gill bite was on. We were in the Marina bay with 35 other people. Gonna go out on the main lake next trip over and search for walleye and crappies.
I might not put livescope on my boat as I don’t have spot lock trolling motor. I suck when it comes to anchoring.


----------



## Popspastime

My friend just picked up that unit (Livescope) so when I see him in the early spring we'll get to play with it. Don't know what ducer he got with it but I'll find out. I'm sure it will take away from my fishing playing with it. My 3D SV units do that now on my boat lol.

chaunc.. You really need the Spotlock. No ropes, no trying to get everything out all tangled, just hit the button and it's done. I run the Motorguide Xi5 if you ever need a demo out there. Wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## Lundy

You and your friend will like it I’m pretty sure, but if you don’t I’ll buy it from you. I need a second unit for Fishslim’s side of the boat when we fish the crappie tourneys. He watches my screen more than his rods

There is only one transducer for Livescope


----------



## chaunc

I had an Ulterra last summer for about a month. Enjoyed the spotlock but it was a piece of junk. I sent it back and got a refund.


----------



## joekacz

chaunc said:


> I had an Ulterra last summer for about a month. Enjoyed the spotlock but it was a piece of junk. I sent it back and got a refund.


What made it a piece of "JUNK"??


----------



## chaunc

Deploy and store kept locking up halfway on the retrieve. Thought it was the batteries being run done some after use but I bought two new ones and they didn’t help. Found out a great number of them were doing the same thing. Hopefully they got the glitches out. Back to my cable steer.


----------



## fishhogg

Looks like I am going to do some research on this. I am a Lowrance guy, but that is way to cool of a tool, not to have on the front.


----------



## Popspastime

fishhogg said:


> Looks like I am going to do some research on this. I am a Lowrance guy, but that is way to cool of a tool, not to have on the front.


They say... Lowrance has one comming..this year.


----------



## crappiedude

fishhogg said:


> Looks like I am going to do some research on this. I am a Lowrance guy, but that is way to cool of a tool, not to have on the front.


Like pops said Low has something coming out later this year. There is an article floating around out there on the net somewhere that Low and Garmin are sharing some info on this. I think it's a cool unit but I think I'm going to sit this one out and wait for the 2nd or 3rd generation units to come out. I bought Low gen 1 hds units and soon after I wish I would have waited.
I'm going to give this a year or 2.


----------



## fishhogg

Well, I will look into that as well. Thanks for the info. Either way, I am going to have that one. Now if I can talk Mrs. Hogg into crawling into the rod locker to help me mount the Cisco depthfinder mount?


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Popspastime

Just like an Ultrasound machine.


----------



## miked913

I got to see one in action on a peacock bass charter on Saturday. It was amazing! Yes reminds you of a ultrasound! You could literally watch schools of shad moving in and see the individual fish. Watching you bait and seeing a fish swim in and the anticipation of feeling the bite was incredible!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

miked913 said:


> I got to see one in action on a peacock bass charter on Saturday. It was amazing! Yes reminds you of a ultrasound! You could literally watch schools of shad moving in and see the individual fish. Watching you bait and seeing a fish swim in and the anticipation of feeling the bite was incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


So are you getting one Mike???


----------



## miked913

Brahmabull71 said:


> So are you getting one Mike???


Probably going to have to! Tonight you could see snook come right off the bridge pilings and then Bam! Hold on!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Probably going to have to! Tonight you could see snook come right off the bridge pilings and then Bam! Hold on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Nice catch Mike! IMO some of the best eating there is.We used to have Lazy Days in Islamorada cook ours for us 3 different ways,excellent!! Have Fun!


----------



## joekacz

joekacz said:


> Nice catch Mike! IMO some of the best eating there is.We used to have Lazy Days in Islamorada cook ours for us 3 different ways,excellent!! Have Fun!


Oh by the way,there's still a lot of us up here still HATE YOU!! LOL


----------



## miked913

joekacz said:


> Oh by the way,there's still a lot of us up here still HATE YOU!! LOL


It's ok....









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Popspastime

Thanks chaunc, very interesting. Makes you wonder where we go from here. Manufactures all try to make you believe if you buy this it's your magic tool. Sonar was and still is all about interpretation, and that is becoming a bit easier to understand in these newer units. The jury is still out for me on these new very expensive units, given some time we'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Popspastime said:


> Thanks chaunc, very interesting. Makes you wonder where we go from here. Manufactures all try to make you believe if you buy this it's your magic tool. Sonar was and still is all about interpretation, and that is becoming a bit easier to understand in these newer units. The jury is still out for me on these new very expensive units, given some time we'll see what happens I guess.


Like you I WAS skeptical that this is a fad or sales gimmick to a degree. If you’ve seen one in action, you would understand that this technology will be the new standard. Live vs interpreted data is a game changer and you will see every manufacturer introducing their variation of this to catch up. This is simply another tool in the arsenal that for some would be extremely beneficial and for others much less. 

I for one am excited to see where this goes. I liken this to 2D ultrasound to 3D ultrasound. The definition and return of images are just so much cleaner and clearer while understand HOW the fish relate to a given bait and what triggers them as mentioned in this video! 

Cool stuff! Thanks Chaunc!


----------

